# Kuhfell-Sattel



## Rocklandbiker (18. Februar 2006)

Bin auf der Suche nach so´nem Kuhfellsattel ich glaub der war von f'izi:k

Kann mir jemand von euch Freaks behilflich sein ?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Februar 2006)

Stimmt, der NIsene hatte Kuhfell. Kannste aber auch selber machen, wie ein Freund von mir. Der hatte dann afrikanischen Wüstenspringbock auf seine´m Sattel (Er dachte, das wäre Ziege gewesen, von seinem Vater...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santa_cross (18. Februar 2006)

ja , der ist von fizik - es gibt aber auch leopard - oder war es giraffe ??!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2006)

Gibt aber auch den Bel Air von SDG mit Kuhfell.. Kann ich nur empfehlen!

greets,


----------



## s.d (19. Februar 2006)

ja den Fizik Nisene gibts mit Kuhfell  aber auch Als Fisch oder Schlange  habe auch den nisene allerdings ganz normal istn guter sattel vor allem wegen den austauschbaren eckteilen man kann sich aber bei fizik auf der hompage glaub ich die Farbzusammnstelleung aussuchen


----------



## rockylady (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo ;

ja ist von Fizik !

Ich weis das Markus noch einen in seinem Shop hat , am besten Du mailst ihn mal an .  www.MTsports.de 

Gruß Marion


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Februar 2006)

rockylady schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ;
> 
> ja ist von Fizik !
> 
> ...



Danke Marion bin fündig geworden....und nicht nur ich


----------

